# Argonaut Gy189 / Ewerby



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

The ARGONAUT was captured by a German warship in the North Sea in August 1914, together with other trawlers, and their crews were interned.

The Grimsby Trawler website states that the Germans renamed her EWERBY (why? - a rather odd name, as it's a Lincolnshire village), and that Jerry then sold her to Dieppe owners in 1915 - even more odd, as the Great War was at it hammer and tongs!

Because of censorship, "The Times" and other newspapers didn't give any information, other than that the missing trawlers were sunk, and "British Vessels Lost at Sea 1914-18", just says "Captured -Crew made prisoners".

When was she was renamed EWERBY, and who were her owners? Any reliable information?

Barry J.


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Barry,
If you have the book Cochrane Shipbuilders Vol 1 1884-1914 look in there.
If not Gil says 1918 Released and Returned. 1919 Sold to Boston Deep Sea Fishing & Ice Co. Ltd. Boston. Renamed Ewerby BN 158.
The name Ewerby would fit with their naming policy at the time of naming their vessels with Lincolnshire villages
Bill


----------



## BarryJ (May 28, 2007)

Thanks very much, Bill - stupid of me not to notice that the builder was Cochrane!

I'm amazed that two websites (Grimsby Trawlers and War Sailors) stated that the German renamed her as EWERBY and sold her to French owners!

Thanks again, Bill.


----------



## billblow (Jun 1, 2007)

Barry
The book is a bible for anyone who has an interest in the old trawlers.
Another of the triolgy in the pipeline so keep your eyes open.
Bill


----------



## davetodd (Jul 8, 2007)

http://warsailors.com/forum/read.php?1,45175,45176
a little more at the above site regards dave
p.s there were two argonauts from grimsby 217 o.n.160109 and G189 o.n.1612544 built 1906owned by Consolidatedsteam Fisheries and ice co.
hope this help rather than confuses
regards dave


----------

